# Helps to find component values for Thunder 5601 MTX amplifier



## jhon_microtesla (Aug 18, 2020)

Buenas noches amigos, este amplificador de la marca mtx 5601 sufrió daños en la etapa de amplificación y no tengo el diagrama, si alguien me ayuda con una foto o que valores son los agradecería


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

The photo you are showing appears to be the switch mode power supply control circuit. Do you have more specific questions about it?

Ge0


----------

